# Post pics of you as a kid with real or toy train



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

OK

We have lots of pictures of us, all grown up playing with our toy trains, visiting train shows, museums and even riding real trains.

How about posting a picture or pics of you as a tyke with that toy train you got for Christmas or maybe checking out a real train like I was doing in the pic below. 

Randy


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Dam Randy, Black and white photos? your older... he he he


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

Gee Nick, Randy's not so old. When I was a kid that age, we didn't even have cameras yet!!!









Ed


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By eheading on 05 Nov 2009 06:02 PM 
Gee Nick, Randy's not so old. When I was a kid that age, we didn't even have cameras yet!!!









Ed


Ed I like you you always say what you mean HE HE HE


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh no say it ain't so we aren't going to have to look at yer baby pictures are we Nick????? Hah LOL Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 05 Nov 2009 06:20 PM 
Oh no say it ain't so we aren't going to have to look at yer baby pictures are we Nick????? Hah LOL Regal 

Hear you go Mr Blueballs your one and only picture......


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

What do you think? i had cute eyes didnt i...........


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick you copied the wrong image. 

I believe this may actually be your baby pic


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Randy thats cold, what did i ever do to you HE HE HE







Handsome fello isnt he? reminds me of one of my old Aristo buddies,Bald,Short, and useless!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

And always remember its thursday and what is thursday? its VODKA nite he he he







and remeber im a upstanding citizen of the Large scale train community HE HE HE


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on fellows, doesn't anyone have any pics from when you were a kid playing with that train or maybe checking out a real train?


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Randy, 
I was always told not to play near the tracks, so we never took cameras when we went to play there! 

John


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy,

Since no one else is able to play nice, I decided to scan some photos. I'm not all that old, so my pictures of me playing with trains come from the late 1980s and 1990s.

First one is of my sister and I at the Strasburg Railroad in 1986. Catherine had a short haircut then and was often mistaken for a little boy. I'm in the back, looking kind of annoyed. I didn't care for the smaller 7002, even though now, looking back, I kind of wish I had paid it more attention. I like #90, which was a huge locomotive to the 9 year old pictured:








That was the spring/summer of 1986, so we must have been on a college tour with our older brother. 

Here's another one from Strasburg in 1988:









Not sure what my deal was in this photo, either. Probably hoping for bigger power that day, too!

Even though I am not in this one specifically, this is the inagrual run of the Valley Railroad's 1647M, a brand new Chinese built steam locomotive in the spring of 1990:








This loco was sold to the Susquehanna and is still numbered 142 for that road. Its sister, 1658, is now at the Valley RR, and will be rebuilt in to a New Haven J-1a class 2-8-2 in the next few years.

On a family trip in 1993 to Puerto Rico, we found this string of narrow gauge cars. Not sure what they were for or if they survived much after this photo was taken. Finally happy to be having my picture taken!










This is the only one I have of me playing trains. This is late summer 1994. I am running my brand new Liberty Belle live steam locomotive. The train is crossing two tracks below but the grade was terrible through here. This whole area was replaced with a 10' long steel truss and wooden trestle bridge within a year. Looks like it just rained in CT and everything is still kind of wet.










During semester break in the fall of 1996, we found the Lamoille Valley equipment on our way to hike Mt. Washington in New Hampshire:









That's my buddy Townsend on the wedge. Here is my junior year roomate Scott and myself in almost the same place:








That sweatshirt I am wearing is still in my closet. Although most of the VILLANOVA has rubbed off and there are huge ventillation holes where the elbows used to be..

Last shot is from that same trip, but after we narrowly escaped an ice storm at the summit of Mt. Washington. We had spent a week in the Pemmigawassat wilderness, and cruised to North Conway for some real grub. It just so happened that the Conway Scenic was running their steam locomotive that morning, so I made these guys get in a picture with me. 








We left North Conway and headed over to Hannover, NH to Dartmouth College. There we met up with my high school buddy and joined the thronging crowd for their homecoming celebration. Sorry, no pictures from that event survive!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Mark 

Thanks 

Now come on guys, there has to be more of you out there with pics to post. 

Randy


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are a few. Most of our photos are slides and my scanner doesn't work too well with slides.



Here's my first train trip back in June 1980 on the Empire Builder. That's a brand new Superliner sleeper:











About a year later, in Albuquerque I think, after getting off the Southwest Limited (present day Southwest Chief). Note the old Amtrak blue step stool (they're yellow now):












Here's a rare one. Back in 1983 when my family went to the Grand Canyon, we happened to be there when a Santa Fe inspection car made a trip up to the old Grand Canyon depot. This was shortly before the line was sold. And well before the Grand Canyon Railway. That's me in the front along with the inspection car driver and his son in the back. A version of this photo can be found in a book available from the Grand Canyon railway:












And here's one from Christmas 1999 with me and my cousin. I'm showing him how to load a Lionel milk car:


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

My problem is my photos are all at my moms house. not digital.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics Matt 

Marty, My pick came from my mother's also. I scanned it to my PC. 

Go get those picks and start scanning guys. 

Randy


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

With my American Flyer layout in the basement of our home in Rockford, Ill in 1950. 










The Flyer set was sold for HO stuff,







then as the years went by, the interest turned to girls and cars. 








http://www.trainweb.org/pcsrr/History/IMAG0003.JPG


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Not a train, but it IS steam. August of '76


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have to scan some of mine, if I can find them, but here is dad in 1949:

All the trains still exist. The 259E is with me now, but the uber rare Rexall set is still with him, albiet restored.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

This is from 1954 when we still lived in Maryland. I'm amid my dad's Lionel layout on the attic floor. I must be around three here.


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Was around and on trains since 1944 , few photos , but here are two , on the B&O in Indiana , EARLY 50's


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Where in Indiana?????


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

Vincennes Ind , at the station of the crossings for the B&O , C&EI , and Pennsy . And was at Washington , Ind , the division point and shops , on the B&O .
And the Southern RY , division point and shops at Princeton Ind . Also the South endi of the C&EI at Evansville , In , and the Northern Terminal of the L&N .
Born near the tracks , grew up by the tracks , tracks and trains are still my number one interest . And a brother and a son who currently work on the railroad .


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

My brother and I used to climb all over SP 2467 when she was on display in a park in Oakland, California.










She has been restored to running condition by the Pacific Locomoive Association and is now on display at the California State Railroad Museum.

Russ


----------



## AzRob (Sep 14, 2009)

Think my folks have any pictures of me as a kid with trains, but was around them a lot. Rode to high school every day on CalTrain, visited the CSRM every time our family went from San Jose to Tahoe. Rode the V&T almost every time we were in Virginia City. Spent hours on an old steamer in the Arkansas City, Kansas city park when we'd go back to visit my dad's mom. My dad worked on the Santa Fe out of Ark City back in the late 50's, and his dad was a lifetime railroad man. 
Here's the only picture of me with a train that I could find: 
http://tarryagoat.deviantart.com/art/1st-Steam-of-the-Season-96773022 
Just out of college, taking the train up to the Grand Canyon behind GCR's no. 29. with my wife for our 1 year anniversary.


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

like many I grew up with a railroad nut so everything was trains


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Mom and Dad took few pictures of us.


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

My Lionels about 1957 maybe, had two 4 x 8's connected into a "U" shape.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Me at 11 years old, playing on the old Santa Fe locomotive at Riverside Park, Independence, Kansas. 1957.


----------



## ththfxr (Dec 27, 2007)

*My Lionels about 1957. **Had two 4 x 8's connected into a "U" shape.*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, not sure when I moved my original photo, but I'll repost it here for all to see.


 Old post but for the newbies, how about posting those picks of when you were just a little tike playing with your trains or real trains.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well just came across this thread and missed it completely the first time. No pics yet do not know if I even have any available any more as Most pics from my parents gone sincce they both passed on and have no clue if any still exist. Interesting to see several folks that lived in the same area's as I have. Stan Cederleaf lived the closest to me and never knew it.

As some have mentioned cameras where not a house hold Item much when I was growing up and if any pics where taken it was just family type pics. I may have one when I was still chasing trains in my 20s. See if I can dig it up. I like some also grew up around the RR and between all my famly we had a combined total of over 150 years RRing service. Later RJD


----------

